# Leg o Lamb



## mr_whipple (May 30, 2022)

Harris Teeter had a clearance on the leftovers from Easter so I couldn't pass up the deal. I got a 3 lb butterflied leg for like $12. The weber kettle was going to get some more work to do. 

I stay very basic with these. Olive oil and lemon juice, fresh garlic and a handful of oregano. S&P along with a tiny bit of thyme. I marinaded it all day so it would be ready after returning from one of the local breweries.


Ready to hit the fire. The skewers keep it from flopping around when flipping.








Coming along nicely. Threw a few chunks of cherry under the coals.






Almost there. I pulled it at 125ish maybe closer to 130 and let it sit under a foil tent. I like my lamb on the rare side.






Gotta have some grilled lemon!







And the plate shot. Made some tzatziki in the morning so I would have it for left over lamb sammies.







Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2022)

The lamb looks delicious!
All you need is a little pita bread to go with it!
Al


----------



## TH-n-PA (May 30, 2022)

I am currently smoking a similar piece.
It was cut and shaped irregular so I tied it up in a consistent wad….

I too enjoy my meat on the rare side of the scale.
Any reason to smoke past 125*?
As in we smoke other cuts well past to break down the meat.

Newb question. 

ETA pic….


----------



## bauchjw (May 30, 2022)

Wow! That looks delicious! I’ll take a plate!


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 30, 2022)

That looks fantastic. I love lamb and lemon.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 30, 2022)

Love leg-o-lamb, gonna spin one on the Weber this week. Never tried grilled lemon with lamb, might give that a shot, always been a mint jelly guy. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2022)

Looks really good from my screen. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## mr_whipple (May 30, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I am currently smoking a similar piece.
> It was cut and shaped irregular so I tied it up in a consistent wad….
> 
> I too enjoy my meat on the rare side of the scale.
> ...


I wouldn't smoke it past that. Maybe pull it a little sooner and give it a nice sear.


----------



## mr_whipple (May 30, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Love leg-o-lamb, gonna spin one on the Weber this week. Never tried grilled lemon with lamb, might give that a shot, always been a mint jelly guy. RAY


The lemon tastes awesome after grilling. I can't stand mint jelly


----------



## TH-n-PA (May 30, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I wouldn't smoke it past that. Maybe pull it a little sooner and give it a nice sear.


Thank you!

I just read and just pulled at 130*


----------



## mr_whipple (May 30, 2022)

That looks right tasty.


----------

